# Paph. micranthum v. eburneum



## W. Beetus (Jan 16, 2011)

Awarded on Saturday at the Great Lakes Judging Center, Paph. micranthum v. eburneum 'Red Label' HCC/AOS 79pts. Here's one of my pictures of it (The award picture is copyrighted and all that junk, I don't want to deal with that).


----------



## John M (Jan 16, 2011)

Ooooooh, that is spectacular! Congratulations!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 16, 2011)

Congrats and thanx for posting.


----------



## Justin (Jan 16, 2011)

congrats Nick! very well deserved, you have a way with the parvis...

Justin


----------



## Shiva (Jan 16, 2011)

Very beautiful. Well done!


----------



## suss16 (Jan 16, 2011)

That, I like.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 16, 2011)

WOW! That's beautiful.
I love how big the pouch is in comparison the plant.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 16, 2011)

My kind of micranthum!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice! One lousy point short of an AM. I'm not surprized. I've seen that happen too many times.


----------



## Rick (Jan 16, 2011)

I like the petals on this one.

I prefer strongly colored flowers, but the petals are nice and contrasting.


----------



## John M (Jan 16, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Nice! One lousy point short of an AM. I'm not surprized. I've seen that happen too many times.


 Me too, Rick. In fact, I once had a Phrag. Dominianum get 74.4 points! There were 4 or 5 judges and one who decided that I took his special parking spot outside of the judging centre was more than 6 points lower than all the rest of the judges. However, he refused to rescore and raise the point score by 1/10th of one point so that it would be 74.5 which would round up to 75 and get the plant an HCC! I still have that plant; but, I've never shown it again. IMO, this micranthum is AM quality. It should've got that other point. It's got so much going for it!:clap:


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 16, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 17, 2011)

Lovely indeed. Well deserved.


----------



## chrismende (Jan 17, 2011)

Very, very nice flower! I'm not a judge, but an AM would seem justified in my opinion, too! It seems stunning!


----------



## Potterychef (Jan 17, 2011)

Outstanding flower Nick. Congratulations. Doug


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 17, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Nice! One lousy point short of an AM. I'm not surprized. I've seen that happen too many times.


 
I definitely agree. But, I think this plant has more potential in the next bloom. If it gets larger and the pouch is more even in size, I think it rivals the FCC eburneum.


----------



## Candace (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh man, that's wonderful.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 18, 2011)

W. Beetus said:


> I definitely agree. But, I think this plant has more potential in the next bloom. If it gets larger and the pouch is more even in size, I think it rivals the FCC eburneum.



Then I must ask, "Why would you take the plant in for judging on this blooming?" Knowing it rivals a FCC quality plant you probable shot your chances for a FCC. It's always more difficult to raise a lower quality award to a higher award then it is to get the high award to start with.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 19, 2011)

Great bloom Nick, bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 19, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Then I must ask, "Why would you take the plant in for judging on this blooming?" Knowing it rivals a FCC quality plant you probable shot your chances for a FCC. It's always more difficult to raise a lower quality award to a higher award then it is to get the high award to start with.


 
I personally expected it to be more in the high AM region, considering the other blooms that I have seen from this variety compared to mine. Also, I had never been to any kind of judging before, so I wanted to see the process also.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 19, 2011)

:clap::clap:Congrats Nick! Sorry about the point, it's a beauty & worthy of an AM in my eye too!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 19, 2011)

OK Nick,
I understand your reasoning. I wish you the best of luck on the next blooming. It's not impossible to raise the award, it's been done before.


----------



## ninnin (Jan 20, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 20, 2011)

Nick,

An upgrade from an HCC/AOS to an AM/AOS on a subsequent blooming is not an impossibility. In fact, that's exactly what we did when we awarded the Paph. Tokyo Knight Dream `Ice Palace' AM/AOS in Chicago a couple of weeks ago; The plant had already received an HCC/AOS on a previous blooming and we upgraded it to an AM/AOS based on it's being superior to it's previous blooming. Theoretically, it's possible to do this with any award until the plant ultimately receives an FCC/AOS.


----------



## Howzat (Jan 21, 2011)

*micranthum v. euberneum*

This is a nice micranthum. However I wonder if this is the var. euberneum.
Last year at TIOS2010, the Grand Ch was a plant of micranthum var. euberneum with a few growths and 3 flowers. The color of the flower was mainly green / yellow. However the flowers have big white pouch


----------



## s1214215 (Mar 23, 2011)

This is a stunning bloom Nick. 

I just got a flask of micranthum var eburneum "White Bear" SM/TPS x "No.2" from Hung Sheng nursery in Taiwan (a pink petaled euburneum x an green/pink petaled eburneum. I hope and pray what they bloom out as is as great as this plant of yours.

Great growing with this plant of yours and I hope to see you get more awards from it.

Brett


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 23, 2011)

Somehow, I missed that this was awarded. Congratulations -- well deserved. It can only get better.


----------



## jblanford (Mar 25, 2011)

CONGRATS! Nick, what a great looking bloom, well deserved.... Jim.


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks all! Not only does it have great blooms, but as I found out, it also has quite the vigorous root system! I found two stolons roaming around the pot too. Hopefully they will emerge soon.


----------

